# 400 bucks burning a hole in my pocket



## Gengar (Apr 10, 2009)

I saved up 500 bucks for the local gun show, but only spent $100. So I’ve been looking at pistols, but don't know which one to get. I'm down to two choices, A Kel Tek PF-9 (9mm) for conceal carry or a Sig Sauer Mosquito (22LR) for cheap target practice.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Can't fault the KT, as the one I've used seemed to do well. I didn't care for the trigger at all, but it did work. If you care for a different suggestion -- I like the Kahr CW9 a lot more, and they only run about $29 bucks more. 

I don't have the Sig, the main reason is because of the less than stellar reputation it has developed because of reliability issues. I've also read however that some of these issues may have been resolved, but I would not purchase one until it develops a better long-term track record.

If you want another different suggestion, you might look at the Browing Buckmark or the Ruger MKIII or the S&W 22A. All can be easily found for well within your price range, and will in all likelyhood be more reliable than the Sig. I would be that they would be more accurate as well.


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

Neither. Shot both guns. I was not impressed. Seen too many problem with the Kel Tec. They haven't got all the bugs worked out yet. As far as the Sig, the manual says to use premium 22 lr ammo such as CCI Mini Mags so the gun will function properly. That's some expensive plinking!

I would save a little more and get something else.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I voted on the Sig. Main reason was for the cheap target practice. If you don't practice you can't consistent hit what you are shooting at. Get a good foundation on trigger control, sight picture, etc., then get something to carry after you learn these basics (and take an NRA handgun training class). Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

How experienced are you with handguns?? If you are very experienced I would suggest the Ruger Mark III. If not so much, you might take a look at the Berretta NEOS U22 (everyone here will probably rip me for this because I praise mine all the time). The Ruger can be a PITA to disassemble where the NEOS is a breeze. I can hit a pop can 7-8 out of 10 at 25 yards, no rest. Also, you will have enough $$ left over to buy a couple of extra mags and a holster.

I have nothing against the choices you listed, I just have no experience with them. I do own a Sig and I love it. If you did buy the Sig and had any problem, send it back and they will make it right. I had to send my P250 back for an adjustment and had it back in my hands in 2 weeks.

Good luck, and if you buy one and feel like you made a bad choice, save up and buy another, and another, and another and another and another.....


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I vote neither. Just my opinion, but I don't care for the Kel-Tec, and for me....there are better options for a "plinking" gun. I would look at a Browning Buckmark or a Ruger Mark II or III if I were you. I was hitting spent shotgun shells at 25 yards this weekend with my Buckmark.....cheap and FUN!!


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

put your priorities in order...self defense with no shooting skils or good shooting and plinking skills with no self defense.

If I were in your shoes, i would start with the 9mm choice first (eventhought the KelTech is not my prefrence)..get a used Glock 19 or 26.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That's easy.... buy my XD .40 service, two-tone!:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I was going to by a good plinking pistol I'd get a Browning Buckmark. Maybe MK III Ruger. I have them both but I like the Buckmarks trigger a little more. If I wanted a 9mm and was on a budget then I'd lean to the XD, or a CPO Sig. 

It depends more on what your firearm needs are...You're kind of all over the place with the OP


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It depends more on what your firearm needs are...You're kind of all over the place with the OP


+1 DJ...I was trying to get more info from the OP with my response. Just didn't work.:watching:


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with JIMMY.......another $100 and you got yourself a glock 17.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It depends more on what your firearm needs are...You're kind of all over the place with the OP


Agreed.

What are you looking for? A cheap plinker .22 or a SD/CCW gun. You can't have both in the same package. You need to decide what your priority is. What you're asking is like choosing between a Smart Car and a F150. They're not in the same ball park. Hell, they're not even the same sport.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Another vote here for the Buckmark.

I went to buy one and got side-tracked onto the Walther P-22. It's a decent plinker, too, if you want to practice with a short barreled handgun, but it's a little over priced and only likes hot ammo. The Buckmark is a great pistol, and actually worth what it costs, especially if you just buy the basic model. I think most of them like bulk-pack ammo OK, too, which is a big plus.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Bisley.....you're right about the Buckmark liking bulk pack ammo. I run EVERYTHING through my Buckmark with nary a problem. Well worth the money I spent on it about 8 years ago.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG! All these people are WRONG, you need to spend the money on....me. :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm thinking the OP has already found what he wanted to do. He hasn't been back since his original post.:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Boy..That happens a lot anymore....


----------



## Gengar (Apr 10, 2009)

Well I bought the Sig Sauer Mosquito (22LR) today and two differnt boxes of 22LR ammo. I bought a 100 pack of Remington 22 yellow jacket (1500 fps) and 500 rounds of Remington cyclone (1280 FPS). The owners manual said it likes CCI ammo, but I couldn't find any in town. I'm going to the range tomorrow, Sunday at the latest so I'll post after I put a couple hundred rounds through it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

brokenimagebrokenimage


----------



## Gengar (Apr 10, 2009)

I put about 300 rounds through my Sig Sauer Mosquito today at the range in under 1 hour. I read on the internet that the Mosquito is very picky with ammo. I had about a handfull of jams and 1 stove pipe. Other than that it was a good shooting gun. I'm not too concerned if it jams every once and awhile using cheap ammo. I bought it for cheap target practice. When I went to clean it, I discovered that my 9mm cleaning kit woun't work. Guess I'll go by a 22 cal. Bore Snake for it also when I go to Walmart. After one day with it, I would rate it a good gun. Three *** out of five stars. I'll clean it up and lubricate it real good as per the owners manual, and see how the next 300 rounds go.


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

hmm with $400 either just go buy ammo or buy one of those green LAZERS. those green lazers empty your bank account real quick like.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

if i was you id go for a xd 9 , you most likely can get one for that price range for self defense, and id get sumn like a s&w 22a, i wouldnt spend alot on a plinkster, heck 9 is gettin cheap enough now, id start with the self defense gun 1st and get a plinkster 2nd, you lamost have enough for both if you save jus a lil more , but thats just me


----------



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

I would look for a used Hi Standard for .22 plinking they can be very accurate


----------



## goinginforguns (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm opting for the CZ P-01 in 9mm and the Kadet .22 conversion. A bit more than your budget, but the best of both worlds.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cheaper to plink with a .22.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I think that $400.00 has burned his pants off by now not just his pocket.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

buy whichever gun you have more of a use for. I personally don't think that the mosquito is a good bang for the buck gun personally. The Keltec PF9 is good for nothing more than personal protection as the trigger bite makes it unbearable to shoot often. 

Its up to you.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Check out Stoeger Cougar it is a Beretta Just made in Croatia it is a Beretta company and they use all the same dies and machining tools from Beretta Cougar. Here is a link and it list for $399.95 at every gun shop I been to that carries it and my friend bought one for $400 with 200 rds of ammo tax and everything $400 flat.\

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_cougar.php


----------

